# 2016 Deer Scouting Pics



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Let's have a pics only thread featuring 2016 deer scouting photos. No details, no comments, just cool pics. It will be interesting to see how many we end up with.------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

*Buck*

Lil bucky


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's one from last week


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Kinda far away, but you can tell he's a big boy


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

*Average Joe*


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

*Above Average Joe*


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

*Wow Factor*


----------



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

Little buck


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I know it doesn't count because I don't have a picture, but I saw the biggest fork I've ever seen in my life. He was moving pretty quick through the trees and I just couldn't get him to stop for the camera. Saw this guy though


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Few trail cam pics


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

MuleyMaddness, what camera/lens are you using?


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

muleymadness said:


>


Man that first buck is a cool looking buck. Wish I could find something that like to shoot when the hunt rolls around.


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> MuleyMaddness, what camera/lens are you using?


Canon 7D MarkII
100-400 Lens
1.4 Teleconverter


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

*July 25*

High 2 point


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pictures suck and didn't get any photos of any of the good ones. Need to get an adapter for my spotting scope and cell phone
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's a couple


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's another angle


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You guys are doing better than me. So far I've seen one little buck with antlers barely reaching the top of the ear. 

My daughter screamed in excitement before I got a pic.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

This is a cool buck with identical Inlines.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Oops wrong one. This is the inline buck


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a couple of the smaller local deer.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

My new #1 this year. General season, public land on an undesirable unit.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Scouting from the front porch lol











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luttio (Aug 1, 2015)

2x3


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Scouting from the front porch lol


Great pics as always, much cleaner than the cropped pics from a spotting scope.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

toasty said:


> Great pics as always, much cleaner than the cropped pics from a spotting scope.


Maybe I'm a weirdo, but I LOVE the fish-eyed, fuzzy, black-around-the-edges, spotting scope/cell phone pics. Maybe its the cool factor that the pic was taken by an excited sportsman high on a mountain somewhere looking at the prospects of the upcoming season.

The 8x10 super-glossy's are great too! Either way........keep 'em coming! awesome!-------SS


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's a video I got last week.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Oblivion5888 said:


> My new #1 this year. General season, public land on an undesirable unit.


I think you need to look up the definition of "undesirable"


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Book Cliffs Buck. We saw many others that were in the same class.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I know this is a terrible picture (about 900 yards away with a cell phone and binos.) Does he look like a *decent* buck to you? Biggest buck I've found so far and he's on my hit list.
















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

moabxjeeper said:


> I think you need to look up the definition of "undesirable"


Lol, I feel you, but truth is most people see that unit as undesirable and can't see how anyone would put it as their first choice. I guess they just aren't willing to work to get back where the big boys hang out.

Here's another couple bucks from this past Saturday


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a couple more pictures I took this past weekend while checking trail cameras.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The buck with a double throat patch will probably shed it's velvet first week of the hunt. Crazy how early they finished this year

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

MallardHead12, from what I can tell that is a decent buck. He looks pretty tall but not very wide. There is definitely better bucks out there this year. Just depends on what unit that your hunting and whether it's GS or LE. If that's a general season buck and I saw him at first light on opening morning, I would pull the trigger. I've always been of the opinion that you don't pass on a buck on the first day, that you would be perfectly happy shooting on the last day. Just my .02


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

FINALLY got out to check my cameras


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

View attachment 91122


View attachment 91130


We have been watching these two hopefully they stick around!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Got a few pics of a nice little 3x4 with extra brow tines near our cabin a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

*Road Hunter Fodder*

Here are a few from an evening road-ride with my 3 year old. -----SS


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Wyoming Region H deer. Soon I will hunt up there!


----------

